# Alum Creek Lowhead Dam Removal Results



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

As some of you may remember, I brought about the subject of the two low-dams on Alum Creek on the East side of Columbus. For those who know Alum's mysterious lower main-stem best, the dam removal was a huge success. There are people who were skeptical on the subject though. Whether uneducated on the subject or driven by ulterior motives, they were not on the same page as people who desired improved water quality for Alum.

As promised, today I am including an OEPA species index of fish species found at sites below and above each dam...prior to dam removal (2007) and after dam removal (2009). To me, the findings were expected. There was an increase in both numbers and species of sportfish and also an increase in other 'high quality' native fish in each area, such as darters.

From personal experience this spring and summer, the amount of smallmouth bass, saugeye, crappie, rockbass, and sunfish pulled from these new (newly introduced as riffle-run-pool, as opposed to a stagnant pool behind the dam) was astonishing. My brother and I pulled 15 smallies EACH from a 1/4 mile of a former silted in section of creek in July. Although they were not huge, some were deemed 'decent' at 14". Let us not forget, it hasn't even been a year.

Onto the highlights.

I will summarize each site in regards to changes in sport fish or high quality fish numbers.

*Alum at I-670 and Airport Rd. (2007-2009)*
Prior to removal, this section had always been free flowing. It was far enough upstream of Nelson Park Dam so the reservoir behind it did not affect the area. Prior to dam removal, this area was decent for smallmouth bass. No saugeye.

Prior to dam removal, they only electro shocked 8 smallmouth bass, 10 rockbass, and an unimpressive amount of sunfish. The turnout is rather unimpressive.

After dam removal, 20 Smallmouth, 25 Rockbass, a ridiculous 196 longear sunfish (clean stream indicator), and a muskie were sampled! WOW. Although those results are awesome, I was surprised that no saugeye or sauger were sampled. I personally reviewed the sample site and concluded that the deep holes were still being created by the natural course of the newly unleashed stream.

Total Fish Species of Alum @ I-670 & Airport Rd.
2007 - 24 species, 2 intolerant/threatened species, 364 total fish
2009 - 31 species, 4 intolerant/threatened species, 885 total fish


*Alum Upstream of Nelson Dam (Jeffrey Park) 2007-2009*
In 2007, this section of stream was impounded by the Nelson Dam. In other words, it was basically a stagnant pond. As an experienced fishermen, most realize that wouldn't be good fishing. You couldn't be more correct (see below). In 2009, this section became free flowing. Riffles, runs, pools. A beautiful stretch of creek. 

Prior to dam removal, the OEPA sampled a .5 kilometer stretch of stream here. THAT IS BIG! They only shocked 2 smallmouth bass, one rockbass, and a lonely yellow perch. ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! That is absolutely horrible.

After dam removal, the results were better. While only 5 smallies, and 4 rockbass were sampled, an explosion of riffle species took up residence in this area that were not there before (rainbow darter, banded darter, greenside darter, johnny darter, logperch). I was a bit disappointed in the lackluster show by the smallmouth bass. I personally reviewed the area, and found the sample had taken place in a giant riffle/run area with sporadic pools and holes throughout the channel. This was the same stretch my brother and I had done extremely well at a few weeks after! The shallow nature of the stream meant that a slow approach was taken by us to make sure we didn't spook the smallies. In reality, the smallies in that area either spooked ahead of the samplers (it uses a very loud gasoline generator), or simply swam around them.

The increase in species diversity is very encouraging in this section of stream.

Total Fish Species of Alum Above Nelson Dam (Jeffrey Park):

2007 - 19 species, 0 intolerant or threatened species, 263 total fish
2009 - 25 species, 3 intolerant or threatened species, 758 total fish


*Alum Upstream of Wolfe Park Dam (2007-2009)*
In 2007 this section of Alum was impounded by Wolfe park Dam. A very bad stretch for fishing.

Prior to dam removal, only 1 smallmouth bass was sampled, and a marginal amount of stunted sunfish species. Very bad.

After the dam removal, an explosion of diversity and sportfish species were found here. White bass, white crappie, smallmouth bass, rockbass, largemouth bass, sauger, saugeye, and freshwater drum were recorded. Total fish species (diversity) went through the roof also. New migrants from downstream that were blocked from migration now inhabit these areas.

Total Fish Species Above Wolfe Park Dam:

2007 - 16 species, 0 intolerant or threatened species, 279 fish total.
2009 - *37 species*, 2 intolerant or threatened species, 515 fish total.

This site is truly representative of a recovering stream. New species moving in, and a huge increase in biodiversity due to migration access along with correct habitat (riffle, run, pool).


*Alum Downstream of Wolfe Park Dam 2007-2009*

This site acts as a sort of control. This section of stream has always been free flowing. There are no dams from this site all the way to the Ohio River. Theoretically, anything in the Ohio River could end up here if it swam far enough upstream.

Species diversity or numbers did not change significantly between 2007-2009. I have always regarded this as a good stretch for fishing. Below is an overview of species diversity here. This site should represent a similar range of species that will inhabit the recovering stretches upstream as well.

2007 - 33 species, 1 intolerant or threatened species, 328 fish total.
2009 - 33 species, 2 intolerant or threatened species, 707 fish total.

Although there is an increase of fish species and numbers here, I attribute this to increased stream quality, whether it be short or long-term.


*In Conclusion*, it is very evident that in less than one years time, these new areas of naturally flowing streams are recovering at an accelerated rate. Fishing opportunities have increased. Access to boaters has increased. Danger to waders and boaters has decreased. Overall aesthetics have increased. And lastly, happiness for Mushijobah and other Alum Anglers has increased .

I anticipate another OEPA sample series in the coming years to monitor continued improvements.

I hope this very short and fish oriented analysis of low head dam removals in Ohio will encourage those who were once indifferent or opposed to the issue to rethink their stance. Low head dam removals is always a good thing when it comes to fishing opportunities, species diversity, and access. I have yet to see an example saying otherwise.

I have attached the PDF of the species lists by site and year to this post. I encourage you all to check it out. It will open some eyes in regards to the amount of _other_ species of fish that inhabit our streams, and take part in the food chain that we effortlessly try to mimic when doing what we all love:G


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This seems to go a long ways in explaining your tally for smallmouths this year. Seems to me you couldnt drag yourself away from that good bite. Get yourself a yak for 2010 and we'll hit it repeatedly. I didn't get on that creek enough in 2009. 

Oh and kudos on the very comprehensive analysis and report. Well done!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I may have to break out my waders in the upcoming seasons. I've fished Alum creek a handful of times and mostly caught stunted sunfish species. The recovery sounds awesome.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Good post! Fishinjoe and I are going to hit this spot up in the spring time I think. I just gotta see how much he charges per hour on his guide service and hope to report with some pics!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fishingislife said:


> Good post! Fishinjoe and I are going to hit this spot up in the spring time I think. I just gotta see how much he charges per hour on his guide service and hope to report with some pics!


Hahaha. That is priceless.


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow they got that data out quickly. Very cool


----------



## OHbass-nut (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting that! I'm hoping to start fishing for stream smallies on Alum Creek next year so good to see it's a healthy stream with a diverse fish population.


----------



## OHbass-nut (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking at the full copy, I found it interesting (but not necesarily pleasing) that common carp at I670 went from 7 while the dam was in place to 32 after the removal. I guess everyone benefits from this right? That spot has tons of bass in it to though.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Great news! I sent a link to this thread to people at FACT and FLOW.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

OHbass-nut said:


> Looking at the full copy, I found it interesting (but not necesarily pleasing) that common carp at I670 went from 7 while the dam was in place to 32 after the removal. I guess everyone benefits from this right? That spot has tons of bass in it to though.


Yeah I noticed that too and thought it was odd! I definitely used to see more carp back before then, so the results confuse me. Rest assured, there are too many carp in Alum throughout its entirety 

Thanks FOSR!


----------



## OHbass-nut (Jun 17, 2009)

haha well I'm sure the new rainbow darter comunity will add competition to our "native" stagnant dam pond species (carp)!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks for the update mushi, love seeing riffle communities rebuild like that. I was hopefull to see some Noturus on there, maybe someday lol. 
as for the carp, that could just be a sampling thing, electrofishing is very effective but has a weak spot on big fish if they can see you coming, with a riffle and small pools they cant run away as well as in a pond.
has the creek managed to settle into itself yet or is there still alot of channel movement going on, I'm assuming the winter will completely change it again I am more curious as to how quickly that disturbed substrate can begin to hold a streambed.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent report! That just goes to show the removal of the dams is a positive thing, maybe not for some, but for the overall picture and quality of the rivers! Thanks Again!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

riverKing said:


> thanks for the update mushi, love seeing riffle communities rebuild like that. I was hopefull to see some Noturus on there, maybe someday lol.
> as for the carp, that could just be a sampling thing, electrofishing is very effective but has a weak spot on big fish if they can see you coming, with a riffle and small pools they cant run away as well as in a pond.
> has the creek managed to settle into itself yet or is there still alot of channel movement going on, I'm assuming the winter will completely change it again I am more curious as to how quickly that disturbed substrate can begin to hold a streambed.


As you can imagine, the upper ends of each former reservoir are primarily recent deposition areas of finer grain sediment. The channel up there is constantly cutting new channels. It's cool to watch. North of the RR bridge (which is North of Nelson Park), this is the case. The areas of streambed directly above the dams were surprisingly rocky and in place. Fortunately all of the very fine silt/mud deposits that dominated these areas are now gone. There is still plenty of sand/gravel!
 
Upstream of former Nelson Dam.
 
 
Looking at old Wolfe Park Dam site. That riffle used to be a dam. I was standing on the swinging bridge for the picture.
These are all from last winter. It has changed a lot since. I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't wait for the dam on the sandusky river to be removed This post just has me mega excited for when they do take it out


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Same! That will give walleye so much more territory to spawn within during their run! Other fish, as well.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome info-thanks forsharing!


----------



## OHbass-nut (Jun 17, 2009)

Speaking of Alum Creek lowhead dams, would it be realistic to say that the dam in Westerville is going to stay there perminantley? I think they still use it for the water treatment plant up there.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

OHbass-nut said:


> Speaking of Alum Creek lowhead dams, would it be realistic to say that the dam in Westerville is going to stay there perminantley? I think they still use it for the water treatment plant up there.


I would say that is realistic...

Others that are here for a while include:

Greenlawn, Main St. (scioto), Dublin Rd., a few on the olentangy, and the cherry bottom dam.

Some of these are for water supply. Some of these are where sanitary sewers cross the river. 

I have heard of some possible changes occuring at the cherry bottom dam. When thinking about them, a dam removal could be possible. We will see though.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

it's good to see results that good in such a little time. i've seen a few shows on nat geo and discovery about the removal of dams and the results are allways good. i haven't fished alum but next year i'm going to have to add that to my list of new places to go. great post mushi.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome post! Thanks for the information. I'm sure the folks at ODNR are pleased with these results as well. This should make all the stream guys smile!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice post with great results. I've always had lots of luck in Alum just south of Morse Rd. They put a walking-bike bridge over the creek in on a walking -biking path beside the soccer fields on Sunbury Rd. From that point south to the end of the soccer fields i have found a couple of decent pools and a couple of culverts that seem to hold a decent population of smallies. One day wading right there my buddy had a huge muskie swim right beside him in 2 1/2 feet of clear water. It was around 40 inches long, we ran the bank beside him for a while throwing our lures, but he wouldnt bite. Still pretty awesome to see such a fish in that little stream. Have also ran across guys bowhunting carp in little john boats through there. And the one time at 8am on a saturday in the middle of summer a couple of guys huffing paint right out of a plastic bag. I just stood in the middle of the creek, hoping they didnt have a penchant for buggery. Thankfully they didnt.


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sure they were just painting jig heads...


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

I waded Alum a couple of time last winter just after the dams were removed . I would have loved to explore more territory, because it is very scenic. Caught my first fish of '09 on there.

PS- does anybody know where the new boat launch ramp is? :T


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm going to buy a yak right now Symba. If you want to hit it up some warmer winter day, lmk.

Nice report JOE B! Glad to see some others out on it. And the muskies are always a pleasant surprise


----------



## SSGPANZA (Feb 15, 2009)

I have never fished below Alum creek dam I always wondered about it.
This answers any questions I ever had Thanks for this post.::G


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

In the late 1980s I was working at Ohio Dominican ("college" then) and Alum runs by the campus. I could see gangs of bass swimming around.

BTW the state EPA funding ran out for the watershed coordinator postion at Friends of Alum Creek and Tributaries, so they had to lay off Kim Willams, who drafted the dam removal plan :/


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FOSR said:


> In the late 1980s I was working at Ohio Dominican ("college" then) and Alum runs by the campus. I could see gangs of bass swimming around.



SHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! What are you trying to do!?!?!?! Notice my smallmouth bass count number and notice the info in this post. It's a coincidence, I swear!!!

That is really too bad in regards to Kimberly. I hope she gets back on board sometime soon. She has done so many good things and got many things moving as far as rehabing the creek.


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

I wouldnt mind trying those areas, but need a buddy to go with. I am new to streams..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hit me up this spring man.


----------

